# Arto Gas Locker Query



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all you Arto owners out there, Well Kazzy anyway!

When I collected my Arto from Brownhills I was shocked to see that one could only fit in 2 small gas bottles (not the full and half bottles of gas that I used to have in my Hymer) I looked and looked, I pulled and I tugged, but no way hosay would one and a half sized bottles get in there. The gas valves were fitted off centre also which didn't help.

What I did in the end was to drill out the pop rivots holding the bottle brackets and straps - then refit the straps without the brackets which meant there was just enough room to fit a big bottle in, plus the half to the right of it.

Anyone else had this problem? 

Any more Arto owners, please let yourself be known to Kazzy and me.

At lerast with only 2 Arto owners known in the UK We don't stand out as having loads of van problems Eh?


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello again seaviews2 it certainly does look like we are the only 2 here ! I have to say I was thinking about this for when we travel to Europe, from what they claim in the broucher it is possible to fit the large cylinders, but having looked I cant see how well at least until you have given this info, at the moment I have the smaller cylinders as they were what came out of my old van that would only take the smaller cylinders and I keep meaning to look into by trying the one from our patio heater in the locker. 
I will try to have a go this weekend all being well as my wife is due to have our baby (well actually overdue, it was due on the 24th July) so if she still has not had it I will have a play over the weekend and let you know how I get on. I think the layout for your model and ours is the same as far as most of the habitation side of things the only differences are externally and the base vehicle. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry Seaviews2 forgot to mention or should I say ask we are planing on heading up to Yorkshire way (probably south) on 23 to 31 August I see from your profile you are from the Yorkshire area, any recomendations on sites ? We are planing on using CI sites etc so not really booking too much in advance and going where we feel rather than sticking to a schedule (the benefits of motorhomes  ) There will be me, my wife a 13 and a 14 year old as well as the new baby so nearby to something for them to do would be good (swimming pool etc).
Catch you soon :lol:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Patrick 
I had a Arto prior to this beast. 
How I overcame this problem was by fitting in 2 rechargeable 13 Kg cylinders. If you are mechanically minder take a hacksaw and remove part of the rear portion of the protective collar, the bit that fouls the taper on the roof of the locker, being a LPG rechargeable system it will not matter. The only down on this is it will be harder to sell the gas bottles, when I changed my van I swapped the bottles as well. I purchased all my system from Autogas 2000 at Thirsk. Have a chat with Steven Wyse on 01845 523213. 
Kind regards


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Richard

I'm happy now that I have a 15kg and a 7 kg normal gas bottle in the locker.

I wouldn't dare spend another penny on the van right now - If I did, Wendy would throw me out - then I'd have to live in the van. 

Might change the bottles next year, sneakily though!!


----------



## jep (Jul 8, 2009)

*GAS BOTTLES*

YOU CAN GET 2X11 KG BOTTLES IN A2004 ARTO LOCKER THIS SIZE BOTTLE IS USED BY ALTERNATIVE PROPANE GAS SUPPLIERS EG HOME HEAT FLO GAS AND OTHERS,I EVEN EXCHANGED ONE OF THESE IN GERMANY AT A PETROL STATION I THINK IT WAS A TEXACO STATION
JUST CHECK THE CONNECTOR IS THE SAME.

JUST HAD THE ANNUAL DAMP CHECK DONE AT TRAVELWORLD TELFORD
EXCELENT SERVICE A VERY PROFESIONAL COMPANY COULD NOT HAVE BEEN MORE HELPFULL A CHANGE FROM THE STORY'S I HAVE HEARD FROM OTHER N B OWNER

HAPPY MOTORHOMING
JEP


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: GAS BOTTLES*



jep said:


> YOU CAN GET 2X11 KG BOTTLES IN A2004 ARTO LOCKER THIS SIZE BOTTLE IS USED BY ALTERNATIVE PROPANE GAS SUPPLIERS EG HOME HEAT FLO GAS AND OTHERS,I EVEN EXCHANGED ONE OF THESE IN GERMANY AT A PETROL STATION I THINK IT WAS A TEXACO STATION
> JUST CHECK THE CONNECTOR IS THE SAME.
> 
> JUST HAD THE ANNUAL DAMP CHECK DONE AT TRAVELWORLD TELFORD
> ...


Hi Jep,

If it's not too cheeky a question, how much was the damp check at Travelworld?

David


----------



## jep (Jul 8, 2009)

THE COST OF MY DAMP CHECK WAS £65 PLUS VAT IT WAS DONE WHILE I WAITED AND TOOK APPROXIMATELY 1HOUR THEIR IS A LOUNGE TO WAIT IN WITH TV', MAGAZINES AND A FREE DRINKS MACHINE. I HAD PRE BOOKED MY VAN IN AS I HAD BEEN ON A RALLY IN WALES I SUGGEST YOU DO THIS AND NOT JUST TURN UP AS IT IS A BUSY WORKSHOP. 

REGARDS JEP.


----------

